# That "other" slingshot forum blocks access outside the USA



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

I noticed that other forum totally blocks access from my ISP, my cell phone, and probably my whole country! Could someone poke the admin and remind him it's not only people in the US that have things to contribute? (And even if not contributing, it would be nice if we could view his page when it comes up in google search results.)

I hate geo-restriction. But it's a win for SlingshotForum, since the international crowd will come here instead.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

What other forum might that be? Forgive my ignorance please, but I thought "the other forum" was Joergs slingshot channel forum... Since Joerg is a German, would be kind of weird to only allow Americans on his forum... I mean... That's a pretty weird concept altogether, I thought only web shops that don't do international shipping and the Chinese government practised internet geo limitation but for a European host to block out European visitors would be beyond weird if you ask me...

Or is there some other "other forum" based in the USA that I don't know about?


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> What other forum might that be? Forgive my ignorance please, but I thought "the other forum" was Joergs slingshot channel forum...


Sorry, I used a hyperlink instead of writing it out. I meant http://theslingshotforum.com/. And I don't know whether it's run by Joerg or is actually a European site, since I get nothing but "access denied"...

Okay, I googled a bit more, searching for his name directly, and yeah, that is his site. I think he's blocking all of Hong Kong, China, or possibly even all of Asia! Is there any way to contact him?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Try their FB page:

https://m.facebook.com/pages/The-Slingshot-Forum/682738378415077


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

brucered said:


> Try their FB page:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/pages/The-Slingshot-Forum/682738378415077


Thanks, I'll try that!

BTW, I don't know about Joerg himself, but his Facebook page is more American than a bald eagle carrying a shotgun. His target audience is clearly the US, and it's entirely plausible he's blocking huge swathes of the world and doesn't even know it.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I've been on the site but just through Google etc. It allows me to look from Canada.

After seeing how great this site is, I have no desire to join another.


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

brucered said:


> I've been on the site but just through Google etc. It allows me to look from Canada.
> 
> After seeing how great this site is, I have no desire to join another.


This is a pretty rockin' site. But it's discomfiting to know there's another slingshot forum, a secret hidden one. It's like a parallel universe which can't be accessed directly, but little pieces of information keep slipping in from that universe to the real universe (when I accidentally see that site in Google search results).


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Just stay here! Screw the others.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think he's had so many spammers from some other countries and when he try's to block them they just keep changing computer addresses. So this may be an easier way of controlling the problem.?


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

Cjw said:


> I think he's had so many spammers from some other countries and when he try's to block them they just keep changing computer addresses. So this may be an easier way of controlling the problem.?


Probably right. Still, he's in the minority. 99% of forums are accessible from here. These other forums apparently found some less restrictive way to control spam.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I seriously doubt TheSlingshotForum is blocking anything. C'mon, Joerg wouldn't miss the opportunity to have another gazillion views on his boobtoob videos.

I'd put money on the host FOR them blocking, but Joerg isn't the kind to do that....


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

It can be possible that your IP is in a sort of black list... A lot of spammers use fake IP to spam but their fake IP can be ur real one


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Try unplugging it and plugging it back in.


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

Widget said:


> It can be possible that your IP is in a sort of black list... A lot of spammers use fake IP to spam but their fake IP can be ur real one


Highly unlikely. I've tried connecting with three SIM cards and on two LANs. I also emailed Joerg and got no response.

It's hard to think highly of someone when they cut you off from a (virtual) community based on your (real world) locale.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

UK access is fine. Have tried an ip masking/changing tool like Zenbuddy to make it seem like you're from a different country?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------

